# What should I do with my B12?



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Sup,

Well Ive got an 87 XE, lil rust and well used. My question is, What should I do with it? Ive had it for 3 or 4 months and havent even driven it on the road yet(legally anyways). Give me some inspration.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

Your sig says that you use it for rallying. So why not turn it into a dedicated rally/autocross car. These cars handle really well but they have very little power. That's why autoX is perfect, power is not important, I spin my inside tire in 2nd gear around tight corners. They are also great daily drivers/winter beaters. Whatever you do, don't sell it, B12 enthusiasts are few and far between, we want to keep these cars around as long as possible.


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox, I've made a promise to myself...Never sell any Sentra I ever own. I cant wait to beat that thing this summer.lol


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

PatScottAKA99XE said:


> *RiceBox, I've made a promise to myself...Never sell any Sentra I ever own. I cant wait to beat that thing this summer.lol *


So why did you ask what you should do with it??? What are the choices??


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

RiceBox,

Choices - Stock rally beater,Stock winter beater, "Restore"/DET swap, Lawn ornament,Boat anchor(j/k)


----------



## Nismodriver (Apr 30, 2002)

You guys are overlooking a very easy swap. The CA18DET. It was produced in Japan as a FWD engine. All of the necessary parts for the swap can be obtained from the pulsar SE which was produced in the states with a CA18DE. I have seen many at the junk yards. The CA engines are not very popular and can be obtained with tranny, turbo, ECU, and all for around $1200 last time I checked. The wiring harness is interchangable between the N/A and turbo versions. You could prolly just get the engine for much cheaper and use the CA20 tranny from the old Stanza for longer gears and I beleive it is stronger. All of the other parts could be sourced from the Pulsar and I beleive you could have a 200 hp engine swap for under $1500 if you do the labor yourself and use cheap parts like a Starion intercooler. I have never given it any serious thought, so my numbers may be off a bit, but it is an option. JWT does do ECU programs or it, also easy upgrades would be 370cc injectors and a GTiR or S15 T-28 turbo. There is also the E15t, which Charles can tell you all about. Honestly though, I think he will tell you its not worth the trouble (Since he now has that badass turbo SR20). Let us not forget the GA16DE. Though its not a powerhouse, it will handle a 50 shot of NOS with no problem and can be good for around 150 hp. Alot of guys sell them cheap after doing SR swaps. Just some options. Have fun!
John


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

> I've made a promise to myself...Never sell any Sentra I ever own.


*My Brothas. . . . Can I get an "AMEN!"??? *



I seriously considered the CA18det and almost went with it. I know alot of the pulsar guys are running it with good results. Does anyone know which site those old school pulsar guys hang out?

The e-15t motor is a good swap, but just not enough to keep up with the big boys today. I think the e-15t is better off in a B11 sentra. I kept the E-16t I built to one day make a b11 sleeper/beater for daily driving. I think it would kick ass with a t-28 bolted on.


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

How much power does the CA18DE put out??? And with the turbo???


----------



## PatScottAKA99XE (Apr 30, 2002)

Hmm
Simple bolt in turbo motor, I think the light bulb just turned on!


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

*B12=rock solid*

there great cars, do somthing youll love with it.

www.jjvphotography.com/Sentra = old pics new ones with the skyline front end and rebuild of the body soon to come.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Come one guys, where the love for the GA16i....

Were these CA18DE's ever sold in Canada?

-Nick


----------



## RiceBox (Apr 30, 2002)

sentrastud said:


> *Come one guys, where the love for the GA16i....
> 
> Were these CA18DE's ever sold in Canada?
> 
> -Nick *


They were in the Pulsar

Dropped89: Your car is beautiful!!! I'm diggin' the wheels


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Ok, i see. 
Dropped89->Thats a nice ride!

-Nick


----------



## Dropped89 (May 3, 2002)

thnks guys,

so what are your plans or ideas for your cars then?


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Im gonna put a small bumper kit on, rims, lowering kit, BMW headlight conversion, some bolt ons for the engine and then Rally/Auto X!!!
I dont think my GA16i leaving my engine bay n e time soon...

-Nick


----------



## hybrid DET (Apr 15, 2002)

Nice to see what other guys are doing with their b12's. I like the skyline front bumper. Be sure to post some pictures when you are done. A bumper like that is perfect for a front mount intercooler.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Hey guys if your looking for info on CA18DET check out
EXA CLUB . A lot of info on CA18DET transplant, mostly Australian EXA(Pulsar NX in NA). There is also a couple of Pulsar with SR20DET too.


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Dropped 89, What's up Josh..? Hey I am one of those guys who asked for your dyno charts long time ago. Just want to share a pic of my homemade intake. It is warm air set up right now but I will be getting some custom bend pipe to relocate the filter near the wheel well like most CAI set-up. I've also adjusted the timing to 10 degrees like Dropped 89 suggested to me and installed a Magnaflow muffler with 2" exhaust. With the basic mods I got, the car runs much quicker, and able to keep up with some newer cars. 








Still need some more work!!! I got to clean that engine too...hehehe


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2002)

i've been reading up on this stuff and for around $3000 you could turn it into a 220hp bluebird turbo monster. I would love to see a b12 smoke an rsx.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Wow what a coincidence! I just beat an RSX today!! It wasnt a true beat, my friend had his RSX and wanted to Race me for fun. I told him to go easy on me, so he didnt rev up before the race. 
The light turned green, he dumped the clutch and stalled! I sped off as best as you can with a virtually stock Sentra and actually won!!!

-Nick


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2002)

a kill is a kill


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

Mervic, how did you build that intake. I can see how you made the actuall intake, but I notice you have that tiny filter on the rebreather. Also what is that metal box thing right by the rebreather. My GA16i doesnt have that. 
Actually if you could hook me up with instructions on how to build that thing, I would be quite thankful!

Another thing, with the timing advanced to 10 degrees do you have to run Premium fuel? 

-Nick


----------



## Mervic (May 1, 2002)

Sentrastud, just like anybody who advanced their timing,you have to run with premium gas before and especially after the timing's been adjusted. My custom intake cost me roughly $50 Can Dollars. The black piece that connect to the throttle body is an ABS 90 degree adaptor. I have to cut the extra plastic from the bottom so it gave me the clearance to close the hood. My mistake is buying a regular size cone filter. It is better if I bought the cone filter like the one come with the DG-Racing intake (much smaller profile). The chrome pipe is from a friend's Civic old intake that do not want it cause he bought a better one. And the little 90 degree bends (the gray plastic pipes), you can pick them up from any hardware stores. The breather, I just took of the rubber hose (the hose coming out of the rocker cover)to expose the metal pipe and connect the filter there. Cheap and not loud. I guess my muffler(no resonator) drowns out the intake sucking sound. I will be having a better piping and probably better throttle adapter too in the near future.


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

How did you get the Blue Airbox to come off? I took a look today and I cant really seem to figure out how its even attached. 

Also does anyone know where I could find technical drawings or cutaways of the GA16i?

I found cut aways of the "Nissan A12" but Im pretty sure thats not the same thing, right?


----------



## boost_boy (May 25, 2002)

*New help for the B12 from a B-12 lover*

Hey guys/girls,

I don't mind sharing my CA18DET swap details as I've had the CA16DE, CA18DE and now the DET. I will post pictires of my cars as soon as my friends get off their ?sses and do the story. I don't even waste the gas on turbocharged street hondas with my B12 and that's how serious I am. My goal is to take my personal 4dr/1990 sentra and run 10seconds with it and believe me I am very, very, very close to obtaining this goal. So any ????? talk to me. No need for the SR20 and it's cost and extra labor. If you want the extra power, look towards the old Pulsar SE family (CA16DE/[email protected])-([email protected]) both with 10:1 compression. Think about it............


Boost_boy AKA Dee


----------



## sentrastud (May 3, 2002)

WOW!!!!!!! 10 seconds!!!

Heres a question:

CAN I HAVE YOUR CAR?!?!?!?!

-Nick


----------



## dschrier (May 6, 2002)

I'm not much of a mechanic and don't have any resources at hand for creating custom mods, so is there much I can do aftermarket wise other than the dg racing in take? I have heard of people talking about a header for the ga16i but never actually seen it for sale anywhere. I think I might try your custom intake sentrastud if you say the car feels a bit zippier.


----------

